# Any experience with BBB cassettes?



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am considering this cassette as it offers a range of cogs I cannot get through Campy. Does anyone have any familiarity with these as to compatibility and wear?

Thanks


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

I'm wondering the same thing. Very tempting, and the price is right too. If you decide to buy please report back on how it performs.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

No one here seen these?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

chas0039 said:


> No one here seen these?


Did you mean 'here' as in 'the interwebs'?

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/review...0sp-campagnolo-compatible-cassette/22993.html


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Still no 11-26 or 27. :^(


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

orange_julius said:


> Did you mean 'here' as in 'the interwebs'?
> 
> http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/review...0sp-campagnolo-compatible-cassette/22993.html


Thanks, that was what I was looking for.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried these cassettes since the last post? They now seem to have a 14-25 and a 16-25, which might be nice for me (not that strong yet for 11 or 12).


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

I just put on a BBB Campy-compatible 12-27 cassette for some gravel riding. Out of the box, the cassette looked great, but then again all cassettes look great out of the box! I do like how they package them however. They have a screw holding all of the cogs and spacers on to a plastic holder. As for on the road performance, in some of the cogs I felt a little extra friction, like the chain wasn't seating perfectly on the cog. It doesn't skip though and all the shifts pass easily. I don't know what it is; maybe my derailleur isn't adjusted perfectly or my chain is too short for the larger size cogs (I had a 12-23 on before).


----------

